

Preloading HSTS - eze
http://blog.mozilla.org/security/2012/11/01/preloading-hsts/

======
eze
Recommended article: [1], with an extensive discussion in HN [2].

[1] <http://www.imperialviolet.org/2012/07/19/hope9talk.html>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4266626>

